# Lake Criusing



## Stranger337 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's been a long time, but I remember a business, somewhere, that would put your Motorhome or Travel Trailer on a barge type watercraft. A Motorhome would use it's drive wheels to power the craft and a Travel Trailer used an outboard motor setup. You could then cruise and explore a vast lake system using your RV as a house boat. Does anyone remember this ? Is it still out there ? Where can I find them ?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## LEN (Jan 25, 2014)

I for 1 have never seen this, I have seen there are companies that do move your MH on a barge


----------



## C Nash (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow Len I posted the same thing yesterday but it didnt show.  Guess I forgot to hit reply LOL


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

I have heard of barge cruises on the lower  Mississippi...but if you really want to just drive into the water...spend a little on a Terrawind...its the RV made to drive into the water...you could then get a toad called a watercraft panther...looks like a jeep but can then double as your speed boat...


----------

